# control dmx from a tablet without a pc?



## BrianF (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey everyone. My boss and I were wondering if there's any Dmx interfaces available yet that can talk directly to an android or iOS device without needing to go through a PC. (I.e. the dmx interface talks to a PC which then talks to a tablet.) We were just looking for something quick and portable so we could carry around to teach some k-12 classes.

I'm more interested as to whether or not this exists rather than an alternative solution, such as buying a small console, since we have no pressing needs for it at the moment and are just curious.

Thanks


----------



## cpf (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe - it'll be a combination of an app that can output ArtNet or similar (eg Luminaire if you have an iPad) and a Ethernet DMX node (eg Enttec's ODE) to receive that protocol and convert it to DMX. Of course, you'll need a wifi router to connect the Ethernet node to if you don't have, or can't trust, an existing wireless network. 

Total cost of all the stuff I mentioned, assuming you're buying everything new, under $1000 - knock $500 of if you already have the iPad.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 4, 2012)

AFAIK, no one makes a DMX dongle that you can plug into an iPad or Android device. as cpf mentioned, there are some apps that can output ArtNet or similar protocols to DMX nodes/gateways and thus control your system. However, this would require more hardware than just the tablet.

What is the teaching advantage to tablet control rather than whatever control interface that exists in the school? If you are teaching students or faculty/staff about lighting and the equipment that is in place at the school, it seems more logical to teach them to use what exists rather than bring in your own device to teach with which wont be there the next time they have to use the equipment.


----------



## gbirdsall (Dec 10, 2012)

as of now everyone is correct.

But I am currently in development of a system that will use an ios app (possibly android) with a dongle that plugs in and brodcasts a wireless dmx signal and also an additional kit that will adapt individual lights to be controlled without a dongle. Look for it in about 6 monthsto a year and a half for a full product line.

but eduction isnt the market i was planning for, how would you use it? I would have to agree that for teaching a console and hands on expierence would be better. the market i was targeting is mainly touring and event companies


----------



## NZM (Dec 10, 2012)

A company in New Zealand called DMX King make a nice simple Artnet DMX converter at a very good price. Just connect it to a WiFi Access Point and configure the IP addressing correctly (remember Artnet defaults to using the 10.0.0.0/8 network but can be made to use other IP subnets) and you can control DMZ from any of a number of mobile device apps. I set this up for my son to use on a national theatre tour recently. Total cost for WiFi AP and DMX King ethernet converter was under $200. He bought Luninair iPhone app but ended up using a different (and cheaper) app most of the time. He used it for focusing the rig and then ran the show either from his laptop running Clarity or from the theatre's house system depending on the venue - something like 60 different venues in 3 months.


----------



## Cooperhodges (Dec 13, 2012)

I use an ArtNet system at the performing arts center at the university I work at, and it works great. We have a separate network for the iPad, and we use Luminair as a controller. Patching is easy, and the UI is very user friendly. The only problem I have ever had with it is some delay between the iPad and the light fixtures- resetting the ArtNet fixed the problem.


----------



## JChenault (Dec 15, 2012)

I saw the Luminar app at LDI. As I understand it, The IPad speaks Artnet to a wireless router. You connect a hardware widget that converts Artnet to DMX and connect the DNA yo your fixtures.

That's the only nor I am aware of


----------



## JDurnford2011 (Dec 15, 2012)

BrianF said:


> Hey everyone. My boss and I were wondering if there's any Dmx interfaces available yet that can talk directly to an android or iOS device without needing to go through a PC. (I.e. the dmx interface talks to a PC which then talks to a tablet.) We were just looking for something quick and portable so we could carry around to teach some k-12 classes.
> 
> I'm more interested as to whether or not this exists rather than an alternative solution, such as buying a small console, since we have no pressing needs for it at the moment and are just curious.
> 
> Thanks



I believe you can use a tablet with the GrandMa PC that way you don't need to buy an expensive board but have all of the same features. Not sure if its available for the hog yet though.

Justin Durnford
Lighting Specialist


----------



## venuetech (Dec 15, 2012)

There is the Alcorn McBride LightingPad. ArtNet ready.


----------



## DELO72 (Jan 2, 2013)

Another app option-- We have launched a very bare-bones DMX controller App (FREE) for iPhone and Android devices:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/osram-dmx-wi-fi-controller/id577852124?mt=8

Search for OSRAM, DMX, Wi-fi to find. And let us know your thoughts. It won't do cues, but it will do multiple channels. 

The OSRAM DMX Wi-Fi Controller app is an implementation of the DMX protocol using ArtNet II UDP unicast mode for the iOS. Up to 512 devices and 16 universes can be controlled.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 2, 2013)

I use Luminair on my iPad. I have the Enttec ODE and an Airport Extreme router. So iPad to router, then ODE, which outputs DMX to a wireless DMX transmitter. I love going wireless!


----------

